# Sub panel feeder gauge question



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

IBTL

PS, we use the NEC, not logic.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

IBTLDJEIWJCNROWIXNXND


----------



## Willsnow (Dec 17, 2021)

backstay said:


> IBTL
> 
> PS, we use the NEC, not logic.


If I was familiar with NEC, I would not be asking. Can I take your non answer to mean that you don't know? Or that you are simply chiming in to get your full quota of snarkiness in before midnight?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Willsnow said:


> If I was familiar with NEC, I would not be asking. Can I take your non answer to mean that you don't know? Or that you are simply chiming in to get your full quota of snarkiness in before midnight?


Whos alt are you?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

IBT


Willsnow said:


> If I was familiar with NEC, I would not be asking. Can I take your non answer to mean that you don't know? Or that you are simply chiming in to get your full quota of snarkiness in before midnight?


Perhaps my 10,000 hours to qualify to take my masters test gives me some degree of latitude on snarkyness.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> IBT
> 
> 
> Perhaps my 10,000 hours to qualify to take my masters test gives me some degree of latitude on snarkyness.


By now its like 4 million hours but whos counting


----------



## Willsnow (Dec 17, 2021)

Majewski said:


> Whos alt are you?


I dont know what that means.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Willsnow said:


> I dont know what that means.


Sure thing sport


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> By now its like 4 million hours but whos counting


No, but it is 75,480 hrs not counting OT.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> No, but it is 75,480 hrs not counting OT.


The ot, thats where they getchya!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Willsnow said:


> I dont know what that means.


Of course you don't


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

five.five-six said:


> Of course you don't


He doesnt know how to use the three seashells


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Willsnow said:


> If I was familiar with NEC, I would not be asking. Can I take your non answer to mean that you don't know? Or that you are simply chiming in to get your full quota of snarkiness in before midnight?



Well, you sound like a pretty handy guy


----------



## Willsnow (Dec 17, 2021)

backstay said:


> IBT
> 
> 
> Perhaps my 10,000 hours to qualify to take my masters test gives me some degree of latitude on snarkyness.





five.five-six said:


> Well, you sound like a pretty handy guy


Great, another prick contributing. I will leave the 3 of you to your circle jerk and look elsewhere for help.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Willsnow said:


> Great, another prick contributing. I will leave the 3 of you to your circle jerk and look elsewhere for help.


Huh?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

backstay said:


> IBTL
> 
> PS, we use the NEC, not logic.


What makes you think that the same guy who can’t understand the forum rules he just agreed to signing up here, is going to understand the NEC?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

five.five-six said:


> What makes you think that the same guy who can’t understand the forum rules he just agreed to signing up here, is going to understand the NEC?


LOL


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

